
Map of EU funding in the UK - arono
https://www.myeu.uk
======
montenegrohugo
This is actually really impressive and well done. Kudos to the creators.
Really simple and intuitive for the end user whilst at the same time providing
detailed info. Makes the oftentimes very untransparent EU administrative
process easily accessible to Citizens.

Here's their Github I found on the about section:
[https://github.com/GreatBritishHackOff](https://github.com/GreatBritishHackOff)

I only wish the EU itself tried to present their actions, roadmaps and
intentions in a more clear and accessible way. I think many of the problems
people have with them stem from the fact that it is not entirely clear to them
what role the EU plays and how it affects them.

